# A Christmas Present



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It has been a wonderful Christmas.

First of all my 6 year old son decided to get us up at 1:30AM!







Crazy kid stayed up even after we opened gifts. Sherry and I went back to bed!

But before we went back to sleep, Sherry presented me with this!










I guess I've been a good boy...









Dan


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats Dan Nice gift Whats on the menu for today?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I guess I've been a good boy...


I should say so, Dan!
Very nice!









My DW loaded me up with a stack of books and maps of Zion and Bryce Canyon N.P.'s to study up on. What a beautiful area... I can hardly wait to see it in person!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice gift. Now you can cook up all kinds of good things. Hope it was what you wanted.

DH was really nice to me this year, Got me a new laptop. We are thinking of a trip west next year, and this will come in handy.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Real nice grill Dan. Someone must think you've been good. That looks like the Weber Q or Baby Q?

I have the Coleman Roadtrip (hard to clean) but heard great things about the Q. Let me know when the steaks are ready -- medium well please.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice grill! Lucky you!









My DH got me my new Nikon SB-600 flash unit for my almost new Nikon D-50 camera









Merry Merry!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice present Dan








That will sure come in handy

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Real nice grill Dan. Someone must think you've been good. That looks like the Weber Q or Baby Q?
> 
> I have the Coleman Roadtrip (hard to clean) but heard great things about the Q. Let me know when the steaks are ready -- medium well please.


Thanks Mitch. It's a Weber Q. Sherry looked at the Baby Q and said it was not that much cheaper than the Q. So she went with the idea that bigger is better!

I like the way she thinks...









Dan


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My wife bought me a nose hair trimmer.... No kidding.

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Reverie said:


> My wife bought me a nose hair trimmer.... No kidding.
> 
> Reverie


ROTFLMAO!!!

So...

Was it something that you needed??
















Dan


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Real nice grill Dan. Someone must think you've been good. That looks like the Weber Q or Baby Q?
> 
> I have the Coleman Roadtrip (hard to clean) but heard great things about the Q. Let me know when the steaks are ready -- medium well please.


Thanks Mitch. It's a Weber Q. Sherry looked at the Baby Q and said it was not that much cheaper than the Q. So she went with the idea that bigger is better!

I like the way she thinks...









Dan








[/quote]

Thats a nice grill. I know who is cooking at top sail.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks nice Dan,
that will be perfect for the OB. Let me know how it works out. I have been looking at that one myself for a while.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems as if you DW is telling to to cook while camping!









Great grill!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> My wife bought me a nose hair trimmer.... No kidding.
> 
> Reverie


Perhaps that was a hint.







Do the ears too, while you're at it.







AND . . . . . if she offers you a breath mint, perhaps you should take it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My wife bought me a nose hair trimmer.... No kidding.
> 
> Reverie


Nothing says "Merry Christmas" quite like a nose hair trimmer!









You lucky guy, you!!!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > My wife bought me a nose hair trimmer.... No kidding.
> >
> > Reverie
> 
> ...










LMAO!









Year after year, I sit on Santa's knee and ask him for just that. I guess I haven't been a good enough boy yet.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Next year I'm buying the wife an "Epilady"









Reverie


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Next year I'm buying the wife an "Epilady"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aka a weed whacker


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Or one of these.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Or one of these.


Guess there is no leaving what this is for to the imagination.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG!  L O L !

laughing so hard i'm speechless...


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Dan: Congrats on the Q.

Reverie: LOL and thanks for sharing


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Gift


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I will have to remember the nose hair trimmer for next year! All Tom got was a pair of Danner boots and a Cabelas down jacket.


----------

